# Disaster!!



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

I just want to say to any of you who may have been affected directly or otherwise by the events in Madrid - that the rest of the world is mourning with you. 

Such an aweful thing to happen. I do not know any of the victims or their families and can only imagine what they are going through right now but I do know that I personally feel a heaviness in my heart for those who are affected. 

Just my thoughts and wishes of condolence to those affected.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi I just wanted to say "my heart goes out to the families of all those involved" !
Nance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm glad you've brought this tragedy up. My thoughts and sympathies go out to the families. Its heart breaking

Jo


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

God bless, RIP.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Just very sad - that's all you can say really.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Absolutely awful. God only knows what the relatives are going through.
Heartfelt condolences to all involved.




Doggy


----------

